# 661 evo knee - new and redesigned for 2012?



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

It seems the sixsixone evo kneepad changed from the popular:










to this guy:










Does anyone have time or a link to reviews on the new one? I did a basic google and mtbr search and didn't find anything. I got the 2012s for xmas, and the mediums are too small for my legs. I was hoping to try the large, but they're definitely a different type of comfy than the old ones. Gone are the soft impact d30, replaced now with a pre-molded d30 cup. I'm sure this offers more protection, but initial fitment didn't feel great for pedalling.

Anyone have time on these? Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

i've never ridden in the EVO, but having tried them on they feel terrible compared to the Kyle Straits. The difference in the level of protection felt disproportionate as well. Also, the price difference was enough to sway me.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

anyone else?

i want all day pedal protection, which the old ones are proven for. These new ones are beefier, look like they'll take a hit alot better, but might not pedal well.

Surely someone out there has a set


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

siyecao99 said:


> Beats By Dr Dre Studio Superman With Diamond High Definition On Ear Headphones Is A Headphone With High Resolution And Excellent Sound Reproduction. Other Traits Include A Removable Microphone Stand And The Excellent Ear Structure Design. All Materials, Including The Process Get Full Environmental Protection, So That Consumers Feel More Confident And Safe To Use It. With The Microphone Out Of Clean Room Manufacturing, Winding Anti-Noise Shielded Cable, Filters Out Background Noise, So You Can Listen More Clearly And Accurately.Low, Most Of The Customers Can Afford It.


OMG sign me up!

I emailed SixSixOne directly about getting one of their comp 2 helmets and storm gloves... Shoot them an email or give them a call but I will bet their ship date is February


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

siyecao99 said:


> Beats By Dr Dre Studio Superman With Diamond High Definition On Ear Headphones Is A Headphone With High Resolution And Excellent Sound Reproduction. Other Traits Include A Removable Microphone Stand And The Excellent Ear Structure Design. All Materials, Including The Process Get Full Environmental Protection, So That Consumers Feel More Confident And Safe To Use It. With The Microphone Out Of Clean Room Manufacturing, Winding Anti-Noise Shielded Cable, Filters Out Background Noise, So You Can Listen More Clearly And Accurately.Low, Most Of The Customers Can Afford It.


Spammers suck!

Have a nice day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

For pedalling and very good protection I get these


----------



## littleblue (Dec 13, 2007)

redmr2_man said:


> It seems the sixsixone evo kneepad changed from the popular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any other thoughts on these since you got them? I'm thinking about buying a pair. I actually didn't like the originals as they didn't seem to offer enough protection, went with the Kyle Straits instead. They are starting to get a little tore up now and I'd prefer something a little less bulky, though the Straits were very comfy. Seems like the new ones may offer some middle ground.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

gf got mediums and they were too small. Returned for larges, still waiting for them to come back.

They're definitely gunna give you more protection. No doubt about it! I was just curious whether they offered all day pedal comfort, but I guess I'll find out soon enough.

I get that this forum isn't popular, but I figured someone out there had the old ones and upgraded to the new ones and had an opinion! Or someone on these new ones that can do all day in the saddle and offer up some comments!


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

finally, i got the new ones in large today.

and to this this was an xmas present! lol..

The d30 is definitely more soft/pliable/comfy on these than the mediums I had. The mediums must have been super early model 2012's, since they were not as compliant as older models. The d30 felt solid and hard.

The one strap up top and none on the bottom is a weird fitment, and the padding leaves a little room around the knee, but they feel damn good.

I'll do a ride sometime next week and report back!


----------



## littleblue (Dec 13, 2007)

Mine just came today too. Not too sure what to make of them yet. I thought they would be lighter than the Straits but they are approx the same weight. They do look cooler, but now I wondering how much protection I'm giving up using the D30 vs. hard cup. 

I thought the Straits were very comfortable so these have a lot to live up too. Hopefully riding this weekend, we'll see.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

When I was in the market, I was somewhate torn between the (older)evos/KS. Tried both on and while the KS are a little more bulky (less so now) in the front, they felt just as comfy. It was also clear the evos didn't really offer any sort of impact protection. 

KS have a flexy type shell inside. I swear this actually HELPS keep them in place. It cups atop your knee cap and really keeps them from sliding down. After a few weeks of riding I don't even notice them. I've worn them all winter for warmth on everything.

The evos, while ive only ever worn them in a shop, started to scrunch down on my leg. I suspect this is due to the lack of aid plastic cup. YMMV. 

Honestly, If you are gonna go with the old type evos, I'd just assume step down to the XC knee pads. THose things look super comfy. All that being said, the new ones look like they actually might be a good middle ground. So I suppose I add nothing to this thread ;P


----------



## littleblue (Dec 13, 2007)

Rode 13 miles in them today, very comfy. They fit nice and tight, no slippage, no chaffing, no weird bunching at all. 

One negative initially was that there is no cloth where the D30 cup is. So when you sweat you can feel the cup against your skin. However, kinda works well because initially I found the pad to bunch up a bit on the knee cap. Not uncomfortable, but there was just some space between the knee and pad. 

After sweating a bit, I re-adjusted the pad pulling the bottom down and the top up for a tight fit. And with the sweat in there, it doesn't slide on the leg creating that bit of empty space...hope that made sense.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Do any of the kneepads mentioned strap on without removing shoes, or do they all have to slip on over the foot?


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

I bought these a month or so ago. Used them for the first time last weekend. They stayed in place well and didnt bunch up. There is some squishy type movement from sweat right in front of the knee cap. Mostly they are comfortable.

However on both kneepads in the exact same place on the rear interlocking section, the stitching has started to come undone both in the exact same places. This after maybe a 2 hour ride. I was very careful putting them on and taking them off so I wasnt yanking on them or anything abusive. The stitching is cheap junk. 

I have a set of Poc stuff and its miles better in quality than these guys. Dissapointed.


----------



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

What is the material on side?

I have the previous model were the material has small holes.
Maybe it's good for ventilation, but it also very weak and thorns the material especially when you fall.
I have had mine for 20month and they are totally destroyed, the D30 is in good shape.

It''s interesting that 661 don't make anymore EVO elbow. The KYLE was very comfortable but the D30 broke in pieces as it seems it is too thin.


----------



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

I bought the new model. I have had with them one ride.
The first impression is very good. It fits better than the previous model.
It seems it is also stronger (but the cooling is worse).
Lets see how many months they will resist.
Let’s see if 661 will make a new EVO elbow model?


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

been riding the hell out of these. They still pedal so well, I forget they're there.

very happy.


----------



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

BAD NEWS for the new model (at least for me)

After 10 rides I noticed that the D30 material has broken in two pieces in both pads!
I cannot believe that the new pre-molded is worse than the previous model.

Does anyone have any experience with 661 and warranty issues.
Let’s see if the eBay seller or 661 can take the responsibility of the horrible quality.
.


----------



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

the ebay seller send me a new pair of the D30.
So lets see how long these will hold.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

I have many rides on mine and they are very comfy and holding up fine. I've only got a few crashes on them, for the gnar I use plastic shell full pad + shin by Alpinestars. The Evos are more comfortable, and I do forget they are there.

I have to remove shoes to put the Evos on / off. The Alpinestars have buckles so I can leave shoes on.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah mine are still holding up fine as well. I can get them on with shoes on, but it takes alot of work haha, easier to just take them off.


----------

